# Dubai Banking -> Standard Chartered?



## maryjane3 (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm about to open a bank account in Dubai. It'll be a savings account.

I'll be abroad a lot, so I need a bank account with an international Debit/ATM card so I can withdraw money from anywhere around the world.

Now, a few questions:

*1. I'm planning on opening this bank account with Standard Chartered in Dubai. Has anyone got experience with them? Are they good? I know there are lots of good reviews about NBD etc, but I'm just specifically interested in Standard Chartered now. Can I trust them? Are they good?*

*2. They include a free international debit/ATM card. Does that mean I can use this card to withdraw money EVERYWHERE around the world, on ANY local ATM? Or does the ATM need specific requirements?*

Hope you can answer me these questions.
Thanks in advance


----------



## maryjane3 (May 27, 2013)

bump...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

any bank that issues a VISA debit card can be used in any machine that accepts VISA, which is just about anywhere...
Pretty standard now, i think.


----------



## maryjane3 (May 27, 2013)

vantage said:


> any bank that issues a VISA debit card can be used in any machine that accepts VISA, which is just about anywhere...
> Pretty standard now, i think.


Okay thanks! What about Standard Chartered. Any experience with them? Are they good/reliable?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't bank with Standard Chartered but understand they are like any other international banks eg: HSBC, Citibank etc. If you are opening an account in Dubai, all banks are subject to the UAE Central Bank regulations. 

Are they good? That's a relative term ... they will do their job by keeping your money and let you use your debit/credit card to pull money out like any bank. Are you thinking of investing money with them? or just using their basic banking services? If investing, there are other places I'd invest but for normal day-to-day banking SC will be as good as any.

No idea what their international banking plans are. You're best off visiting a branch to confirm the details. The fees, currency exchange rates can be fairly bad with banks - that's how they seem to make their money. When I travel for work, I normally covert my money at an exchange house and keep cash with me or if my company's paying the bills - I just use my credit card and collect points.


----------

